# GoldenEar Technology to Debut Its New SuperSub X Subwoofer at CEDIA 2016



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

We’re just days away from CEDIA 2016 and the excitement is building as new products across the industry are being readied for official debuts. One company, GoldenEar Technology, says it will have a few tricks up its sleeve at the massive electronics and home automation event. Last year, GoldenEar ran a stunning room loaded with a deceptive ceiling mounted Dolby Atmos speaker array. It was a room to experience and certainly tricked my ears. This year, the company is returning with yet another virtually invisible Atmos system (dubbed the Invisible Atmos System II) in addition to officially debuting its new SuperSub X.

GoldenEar’s first SuperSub model (SuperSub XXL) has rocked enthusiasts with its small form factor and tremendous performance capability. It features a proprietary 360 degree dual-plane inertially–balanced driver and sub-bass radiator topology paired with high-tech electronics and top-notch cabinet construction. We saw the XXL hit the market last fall and it has since received heaps of praise. That makes the debut of the SuperSub X (the second installment in the SuberSub Series) tremendously exciting. 

The X is smaller than the SuperSub XXL, featuring a 12-3/4-inch (H) x 14-in (W) x 13-1/4-in (D) cabinet made with high-density medite that’s been finished in a high-gloss piano black lacquer. Robust internal bracing has been included to eliminate resonance and cabinet flexing. The driver system pairs two fully inertially-balanced 8-in long-throw active drivers in the horizontal plane and two fully interially-balanced 10-1/2-in x 9-1/2-in planar infrasonic radiators in the vertical plane, designed to make bass focus razor sharp and powerful while reducing impact on the cabinet. GoldenEar says the X’s driver layout couples the drivers to “different room standing wave patterns.” In other words, the SuperSub X almost behaves like two separate subwoofers. 

Despite its modest size, the X can dig down super deep, with a spec frequency response of 12Hz-200Hz.










_An inside look at GoldenEar’s new SuperSub X._​

The SuperSub X carries a 1400-Watt Class D digital amplifier – the same amplifier designed for GoldenEar's critically acclaimed Triton One loudspeaker. The amp is managed by a 56 bit DSP device that controls frequency response, soft clipping, DC offset control, output-stage saturation control, discrete multi-band limiting, and phase-perfect equalization. GoldenEar says its internal electronics have been engineered to keep latency “to an absolute minimum,” which keeps the sound from the subwoofer better aligned with the entire system.

The SuperSub X is priced at $1249 and should be available sometime in September 2016. In the mean time, it’s due to anchor what should be a dynamic demo room at next week’s CEDIA event. The rest of the “Invisible Atmos System II” to be featured in the demo room includes four Invisa HTR 7000s (height channels), four Invisa MPXs (left and right front, left and right rear) and a single SuperSat 60C (center). That’s a system speaker package worth just north of $6000.

I’ll be on site at CEDIA 2016 and have plans to catch-up with GoldenEar’s founder (Sandy Gross) to hear the full sonic scope of the Invisible Atmos System II.
_
Image Credits: GoldenEar Technology_


----------



## georgetgonzales (Sep 6, 2016)

The new setup follows a similar system that GoldenEar debuted last year.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

georgetgonzales said:


> The new setup follows a similar system that GoldenEar debuted last year.


Yes, close... although if memory serves me correct, it was all ceiling mounted HTR 7000 speakers.


----------

